# Bouncer’s Capture the Rapture Wax - NOW IN STOCK



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

As the thread title Bouncer's Capture the Rapture wax is now available at Detailed Clean.

Bouncer's Capture the Rapture wax is the most recent addition to the Bouncer's range and has been specially formulated and developed over a 10 month period to provide a deep gloss, show winning appearance to all modern paint types and colours.

It is blended using only the finest grade T1 Carnauba with specialist glossing & passion fruit oils, it develops a shimmering wet look and intensive depth across the angles of your vehicle. Does not smear or hologram. Easy on and easy off, it is a 'must have' item in the armoury for any show 'n' shine vehicle owner.



Bouncer's Capture the Rapture @ £59.94

Mini DW review here


----------

